Ask HN: Is There a “Gigster/Uber for Marketers”? If Not, Could One Work? - chptung
======
chptung
The root of my question is whether a marketplace to find vetted, top-tier
marketers could be successful.

With almost every industry becoming freelance/on-demand, there are many
marketplaces for things with clear outputs (engineers = give me an app.
Designers = give me a landing page), but I don’t see a lot of marketplaces to
hire growth teams or marketers to take products from 0 to 1,000 customers. Or
10,000 to 1 million customers.

Do these marketplaces for marketers exist? If not, could one work? Why or why
not?

